# Intense Jones vs. Gustafsson Stare Down (GIF)



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

poz if you like this.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is that the first time in a long time that Jones has actually looked his opponent in the eyes during the stare down? Nice stare down that, Gustafsson is massive. Obviously doesn't have the same reach, but he's a huge guy. Nice to see that Jones has ditched the awful beard too.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone see the GSP Hendricks staredown? Watched mma heat's video on youtube but it wasn't on there for some reason


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Man I love Jon Jones!! I don't care what anyone says the kid has style!

I will also add that he said many times he wanted to fight Alex cause he's sick of hearing about the size difference with this opponents... holy smoke that's a big Sweden!! He's clearly larger than Jon right now.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Come the time I will be praying to Thor, the Norse God of arse kicking, that he puts his thunder into Gustafsson's fists.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jones has grown on me since his coaching stint on TUF.
The staredown thing isn't a big deal, honestly. It's better than two guys looking at eachother looking like they're trying to see who can drop a deuce the fastest.

Gustaf looks pretty big. While I think Jones will win a decision, I do not think this fight will be easy for him in the slightest.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I like jones too since tuf, i hope alex gives him a rumble though


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

There are simply not enough Vikings in MMA.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice staredown, it will help sell the PPV. Still I don't think JBJ will have any problems with Gustafsson, he'll end it within 3 rounds.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

This fight wont go 5 full rounds!
It is wrestler vs boxer IMO and so eventually one guy will be able to turn it into his fight and keep mauling the other guy down.

I do not think we will see a repeat of Cain Velasquez vs JDS 2 here where JDS was really punished but still managed to go the full 5 rounds. Gustafsson has too much striking power against Jones chin and Jones has too much ground and pound against Gus bottom game IMO. Whoever gets the advantage will be able to finish it inside of the 5 rounds 

Even better is, I think of all the rematches we might get in 2014. If GSP and Jones loses their belts I think they would like immediate rematches.

p.s. A few weeks ago I used to think Jones would win this fight but with Gus also having a decent but smaller change. Now I I am shifting opinion. Gus looks content in this staredown. I think he deeply believes he can win this instead of just struggling to believe it. It could mean he wont get intimitated when they fight and can fight his fight. Weidmans win is probably inspiring for all the other title challengers out there.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> There are simply not enough Vikings in MMA.


This. The one's we have are awesome too; definitely need more. Love a bit of Gustafsson and Gunnar Nelson! Scandinavia and Ireland seem to be the places to head to for up and coming MMA talent. Just a shame that the UFC went to Sweden and took Reza Madadi and Ilir Latifi, and not Max Nunes!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gustaf does look thicker than I thought, that or he is just a heavy guy at the start of camp. 

I still think Bones' striking is lacking a little. He is very solid and patient, but he picks smaller guys apart from range. Rashad, Shogun, Rampage are all 6 foot nothing LHWs. Gustaf doesn't have a huge reach but it will be interesting to see how Jones goes about striking with a big LHW who is very good on the feet.

But I have Bones by Wrestling, elbows, possible sub.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones is going to maul him with ease


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG Jones is going to fight a real LHW!!! No more MW's or undersized LHW's or washed up LHW's. About damn time:thumbsup:.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> This fight wont go 5 full rounds!
> It is wrestler vs boxer IMO and so eventually one guy will be able to turn it into his fight and keep mauling the other guy down.
> 
> I do not think we will see a repeat of Cain Velasquez vs JDS 2 here where JDS was really punished but still managed to go the full 5 rounds. Gustafsson has too much striking power against Jones chin and Jones has too much ground and pound against Gus bottom game IMO. Whoever gets the advantage will be able to finish it inside of the 5 rounds
> ...


I get based off of your name why you feel the way you do, but I think you are wrong. While Gustafson is very easily the better striker, he isn't going to win the striking portion of the fight. He still has a MASSIVE reach disadvantage and guys with a shorter reach than him have lit up his face like it was christmas. He may win against them, but he takes too much damage to give some. Against JBJ he will still take the damage, but land very little in return. Plus he has not fought anyone who uses so many techniques to keep distance. I have a feeling midway through the second round we will see Gus start to get frustrated and make mistakes.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

mo25 said:


> poz if you like this.


Great stare down, but mooching for poz is a bit weak.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Can we stop saying JBJ is the biggest LHW of all time now? :bored04:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> He still has a MASSIVE reach disadvantage and guys with a shorter reach than him have lit up his face like it was christmas.


You do know they use legs in MMA, right?

Bones has used kicks to the knees/legs to keep distance as much as any punches. Gus might have a much smaller wingspan, but the dude has *very* long legs. Easily long enough to reach Bones with. Up to now, Bones knows if anybody is on the end of his kicks, then they are out of range to retaliate. That wont be the case with Gus. If Bones is in range to connect you can be sure Gus can connect also. Its an interesting fight for sure.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> You do know they use legs in MMA, right?
> 
> Bones has used kicks to the knees/legs to keep distance as much as any punches. Gus might have a much smaller wingspan, but the dude has *very* long legs. Easily long enough to reach Bones with. Up to now, Bones knows if anybody is on the end of his kicks, then they are out of range to retaliate. That wont be the case with Gus. If Bones is in range to connect you can be sure Gus can connect also. Its an interesting fight for sure.


Yes I am aware which is why I also said:



> Plus he has not fought anyone who uses so many techniques to keep distance


JBJ uses kicks more consistently than almost anyone at LHW. While he isn't throwing KO headkicks or punshing leg kicks a la Shogun, he uses them to keep distance. Because of this JBJ will also have a reach advantage in kicks as well. When he kicks he does it from further away because his end goal is to create distance rather than punish and hurt.

Gus may surprise me, but I really think that JBJ will create even more doubt for any future contenders off of how easily he will handle him.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Jones whole look away stare down has to be one of the lamest things going in MMA today.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> JBJ uses kicks more consistently than almost anyone at LHW. While he isn't throwing KO headkicks or punshing leg kicks a la Shogun, he uses them to keep distance. Because of this JBJ will also have a reach advantage in kicks as well. When he kicks he does it from further away because his end goal is to create distance rather than punish and hurt.


There is zero evidence that Bones leg reach is any longer then Gustafs. If Bones is close enough to kick Gus, then hes close enough to get kicked.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gustafsson's hair... he is going ultra mega swede for this fight apparently.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> There is zero evidence that Bones leg reach is any longer then Gustafs. If Bones is close enough to kick Gus, then hes close enough to get kicked.


Walk with me through this explanation since it appears you aren't getting what I am talking about (I'm probably not explaining my thoughts correctly). They are about a inch height difference, so their leg length should be close to even. So you are right that there is no reach advantage in terms of leg length, but just like with punches, the type of kick can also determine reach advantage. Just like Wandy's reach is no where near his actual arm length because he throws hooks instead of jabs, Jones has the reach advantage because his goal is to push rather than kick. 

When Gus wants to kick JBJ he is going to have to step inside JBJ's reach to kick him because he wants to land with the side or front of his foot/shin. When JBJ wants to kick he will instead try to kick with the bottom of his foot putting him on the very outreach of Gus's kicking reach. Thus due to the goal of the kick it still leaves JBJ with a 2 or 3in to foot reach advantage.

My point is, even though Gus is the better striker, he still has a reach disadvantage no matter what that he is going to have to deal with. And he isn't fighting Struve who couldn't keep Barry from tagging him, he is fighting JBJ, arguable the best fighter in MMA right now and keeping distance rather than escaping to a safe distance (a la Machida).


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Yes I am aware which is why I also said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you absolutely miss the point. 

- Jones kicks for controlling the distance does not work if opponent has longer legs . He cannot throw a sidekick or knee cap kick without risking being hit himself. Jones starts these attacks from outside of the opponents reach which he can never ever do vs gus since Gus has longer legs.

- Jones cannot put his hands in front of Gus face because from that range Gus will only be one small step outside of punching range (and Gus has great footwork). Furthermore Gus will be inside kicking range when Jones is inside Jab or "finger in eyes" range. I think Gus could gamble abit on low kicks like Machida did.

- Knees will be harder to land for Jones than usual since Gustafsson is very tall.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

@cdtpl:
Furthermore, I think Jones way of throwing very long range kicks is just a strategy to use when you have a range advantage. I do not think he can just throw long range kick vs Gus because Gus has too long range and too good footwork for it to be done easily.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Walk with me through this explanation since it appears you aren't getting what I am talking about (I'm probably not explaining my thoughts correctly). They are about a inch height difference, so their leg length should be close to even. So you are right that there is no reach advantage in terms of leg length, but just like with punches, the type of kick can also determine reach advantage. Just like Wandy's reach is no where near his actual arm length because he throws hooks instead of jabs, Jones has the reach advantage because his goal is to push rather than kick.
> 
> When Gus wants to kick JBJ he is going to have to step inside JBJ's reach to kick him because he wants to land with the side or front of his foot/shin. When JBJ wants to kick he will instead try to kick with the bottom of his foot putting him on the very outreach of Gus's kicking reach. Thus due to the goal of the kick it still leaves JBJ with a 2 or 3in to foot reach advantage.
> 
> My point is, even though Gus is the better striker, he still has a reach disadvantage no matter what that he is going to have to deal with. And he isn't fighting Struve who couldn't keep Barry from tagging him, he is fighting JBJ, arguable the best fighter in MMA right now and keeping distance rather than escaping to a safe distance (a la Machida).


Sorry bro... but this sounds like a lot of nonsense to me. Just because they are the same height, it doesn't mean their leg length is "close to even". With the MMA world refusing to measure leg length, all we can do is speculate. But im sure as hell not going to assume all dudes of the same height have the same leg length.

Saying things like "this isnt Struve"? Whats that got to do with anything. Neither of these guys have ever fought at HW.

I could say Gus is not old washed up Rampage. Or scared Rashad. Or incey wincey Sonnen and Belfort. Gus is a hardcore iron chinned Viking beast with a nice arse. He has my backing.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I get it, people don't view the fight the same way I do, I can accept that. We will just have to wait till weigh-ins to try to get a side by side to see who has the longer legs, and fight time to see how it all plays out.



Soojooko said:


> Sorry bro... but this sounds like a lot of nonsense to me. Just because they are the same height, it doesn't mean their leg length is "close to even". With the MMA world refusing to measure leg length, all we can do is speculate. But im sure as hell not going to assume all dudes of the same height have the same leg length.


That was the point of my assumption. I was making an assumption since we do not have cold hard facts.



> Saying things like "this isnt Struve"? Whats that got to do with anything. Neither of these guys have ever fought at HW.


This is called a comparison. Struve, who is very tall, should be able to stay out of range of someone like Barry or Hunt since he enjoyed a nice height and reach advantage. Struve consistently fails in this area. I was saying JBJ is not like this. Not sure how you confused my statement.



> I could say Gus is not old washed up Rampage. Or scared Rashad. Or incey wincey Sonnen and Belfort. Gus is a hardcore iron chinned Viking beast with a nice arse. He has my backing.:thumbsup:


Just like above, not sure where you got the idea that I was in any way insulting Gus. I like Gus, I have stated many times in this very thread I think he is the better striker. I just think he is going to lose, and badly.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

The leg length should be similiar give or take a couple of inches. The main factor is the technique of their leg kicks. Advantage Jones but Gustaffson has an amazing gift of closing distance probably better then Machida.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Last time you'll come so close to that belt boy. Jones is gonna whoop that Scandinavian ass.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope, hope, hope, hope, hope that Jones loses in dramatic fashion. Can't stand the guy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

@CDTCPL
If someone with similar leg reach throws a teep it is much easier to defend, you simply have to move your lead leg backwards so you are avoiding the kick while basically switching stance and then you blast a kick off your usual lead leg (obviously it's still not your lead leg when you have switched stance).

Gus has good enough footwork to eat those knee teeps (which don't even hurt if you check it as there's no weight on your leg whilst it is in the air) and land his own heavy round kicks. 

This could be a great striking war if Bones wants it to be, unfortunately he can take Gus down at will and impose his will from there.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> @CDTCPL
> If someone with similar leg reach throws a teep it is much easier to defend, you simply have to move your lead leg backwards so you are avoiding the kick while basically switching stance and then you blast a kick off your usual lead leg (obviously it's still not your lead leg when you have switched stance).
> 
> Gus has good enough footwork to eat those knee teeps (which don't even hurt if you check it as there's no weight on your leg whilst it is in the air) and land his own heavy round kicks.
> ...


Good point. If JBJ lands them while Gus is moving forward then they will be effective (similar to Condit vs Hardy), but Gus is a veteran. Unlike Rampage, he won't just lean on his front leg and let JBJ use it against him.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

GDPofDRB said:


> Jones whole look away stare down has to be one of the lamest things going in MMA today.





hellholming said:


> I hope, hope, hope, hope, hope that Jones loses in dramatic fashion. Can't stand the guy.


Haters.

While Gus is maybe (machida) the best pure striker he's faced but saying he is a class above Jones is crazy. Reach or not he has out-struck everyone. He wont be out-matched by Gus and I predict Jones would want to keep it standing because he will want to beat Gus where he is strongest. However if he starts to get lit up.....easy sub time.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

He did not out strike most of them. He wrestled and pounded them first. Jones will try to look like "i wanna strike" but as soon as he gets opportunity to clinch he will try to take Gus down.

Gus will only lose the standup if he tries to avoid takedowns or if he first gets beaten up on the mat. I am 90% sure of this.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Ddog0587 said:


> Haters.
> 
> While Gus is maybe (machida) the best pure striker he's faced but saying he is a class above Jones is crazy. Reach or not he has out-struck everyone. He wont be out-matched by Gus and I predict Jones would want to keep it standing because he will want to beat Gus where he is strongest. However if he starts to get lit up.....easy sub time.


What is so cool about looking at the wall in a face off?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Guss is looking crazy alpha with the beard and ss crew hair cut.... damn (no ****)


























okay maybe ****


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Intense lol standard stare.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Championship fight between two of the division's youngest and best fighters comes down to how long their legs are?

What is happening around here lately...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Championship fight between two of the division's youngest and best fighters comes down to how long their legs are?
> 
> What is happening around here lately...


People are trying to find any reason why Gus stands a chance. Trying to convince themselves that this fight is anything but one sided.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> People are trying to find any reason why Gus stands a chance. Trying to convince themselves that this fight is anything but one sided.


I don't care if it's one sided.

it's possibly the biggest fight in Swedish combat sports history since Ingemar Johansson won the world heavyweight championship in 1932. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus is going to dethrone the champ


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Gus is going to dethrone the champ


one can only hope


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I long for the day JBJ gets dethroned, but I don't see Gustafsson being that guy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I would love to see Glover V Bones..


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The UFC 165 hype commercial on cable is so ridiculous with all the tap measures on jones and gus' strikes and size

gonna be 2 and half weeks until the next UFC, gonna seem like a while the way they have been trekking this summer, at least bellator is back though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I want Gus to win, I don't see what weapons he has that Jones can't handle with ease. Gus should have an edge in the standup but soon as Jones takes him down, it's over.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Is that the first time in a long time that Jones has actually looked his opponent in the eyes during the stare down? Nice stare down that, Gustafsson is massive. Obviously doesn't have the same reach, but he's a huge guy. Nice to see that Jones has ditched the awful beard too.


that's wild, jones actually looks kind of small next to him there, when was the last time that happened?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> The UFC 165 hype commercial on cable is so ridiculous with all the tap measures on jones and gus' strikes and size
> 
> gonna be 2 and half weeks until the next UFC, gonna seem like a while the way they have been trekking this summer, at least bellator is back though.


The tagline is "greatness within reach"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

am slightly intrigued but jones should get a decision

would be more interested to see glover - who might be joneses weidman


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Gus wont be able to keep this fight standing for 25 minutes, once it hits the ground its game over.

Jones will cut him off, clinch, get him to the cage, drop him down and maul him with elbows and It will be all over. 

Round 2 TKO


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Jones wins standing or on the ground. Gus gets hit WAY too much for me to think otherwise. He looks like he lost in half the fights he wins. Gus is a great fighter, but I think he does not have the style to make this fight competitive.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Is that the first time in a long time that Jones has actually looked his opponent in the eyes during the stare down? Nice stare down that, Gustafsson is massive. Obviously doesn't have the same reach, but he's a huge guy. Nice to see that Jones has ditched the awful beard too.


I know it's crazy right! So used to Jones looking huge compared to everyone he faces.

Pumped for this fight! Really hope Gustaffson makes it interesting.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Everyone talks negatively about Jon's striking, "he's not that good its his reach and size"

Or "I cant wait to see what Jones looks like against a good striker that hes not larger than"

They have yet to look at Gus with the same scrutiny, I dont think Gus has a advantage striking.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to see a legit reach comparison because I thought there was a big difference by the UFC fight night numbers but they look damn close to me there


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I want to see a legit reach comparison because I thought there was a big difference by the UFC fight night numbers but they look damn close to me there


Per Wikipedia:

JBJ 84.5
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Jones_(fighter)

Gustaf 76.5
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Gustafsson

Giving up 8 inches (giggity), but showing a 1 inch height advantage for Gustaf.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Alexander is bigger, younger, as fast and definitely stronger than Jones. This will be a competitive fight, but it is Alexander's to lose.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Alexander is bigger, younger, as fast and definitely *stronger* than Jones. This will be a competitive fight, but it is Alexander's to lose.


Stronger than Jones? Not likely. Jones has finished guys with ease who Gus could never finish on his best day. You'll see come the slaughter that will be this fight. It isn't Gus's fight to lose by any means, he is a massive underdog and with good reason. The difference in competition between the two is huge as well, Gus is number one mostly because the LHW division is rather weak, Gus's best win is a decision over Shogun and his next best win is Thiago Silva. Nothing in either of those fights suggested he has the style to beat the destroyer that is JBJ.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes we will see my friend. Just do not come crying saying it was a fluke after Alexander has Jones curling up a wounded dog on the mat with his face busted open.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TanyaJade said:


> Jones has grown on me since his coaching stint on TUF.
> The staredown thing isn't a big deal, honestly. It's better than two guys looking at eachother looking like they're trying to see who can drop a deuce the fastest.
> 
> Gustaf looks pretty big. While I think Jones will win a decision, I do not think this fight will be easy for him in the slightest.


This. Not an easy fight by any means for Jones, maybe even his toughest yet, but he pulls through for the decision IMO.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

WAR Gustafsson!!!!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

God damn Gustafsson is one big mother-effer. 
He will not dethrone Jones...I think he will make the fight competitive but he is getting submitted.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Stronger than Jones? Not likely. Jones has finished guys with ease who Gus could never finish on his best day. You'll see come the slaughter that will be this fight. It isn't Gus's fight to lose by any means, he is a massive underdog and with good reason. The difference in competition between the two is huge as well, Gus is number one mostly because *the LHW division is rather weak*, Gus's best win is a decision over Shogun and his next best win is Thiago Silva. Nothing in either of those fights suggested he has the style to beat the destroyer that is JBJ.


I feel like if Jones wasn't in the LHW division we would still consider it one of the deepest in MMA. I think when there is an extremely dominant champ like Jones or Anderson or GSP, especially one who has beaten the top 2-5 soundly, there is a common theme of a weak division. Then you get divisions like LW where the belt has changed hands often and it is often considered the deepest.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I feel like if Jones wasn't in the LHW division we would still consider it one of the deepest in MMA. I think when there is an extremely dominant champ like Jones or Anderson or GSP, especially one who has beaten the top 2-5 soundly, there is a common theme of a weak division. Then you get divisions like LW where the belt has changed hands often and it is often considered the deepest.


I don't think so. GSP has dominated 170 and I think that is one of the deepest and toughest divisions around. LHW is not as good as it has been in the past. Rampage fell off and left, Tito is no more, Rashad has not looked like his old self, Machida isn't the crazy puzzle he used to be, Forrest is done and Shogun is a shell of his former self. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------

